# Concert in Hamburg and Berlin



## jorgensen2004 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey Folks. 

We are a Danish band called Ape ôf Neptune. In July we will be doing our "Baltic sea" tour which will contain the countries: Sweden, Finland, Estonia, Letvia, Lithuania, Polen, Germany and Denmark. 
We will have a couple of open dates for Hamburg and Berlin in the start of July. We will do shows free of charge in this period, do you guys know if their is any locations to pull a show like this in Hamburg or Berlin? 

We are doing a lot of different shows which means that friday bars, college parties and private parties is a option. 

Let me know if you have any idea. 

- Morten Lisberg // AôN


----------

